# Gabelschaft 1 1/8" messen wo?



## Johann (14. Januar 2003)

Hy folks,

folgendes problem, wenn ich eine neue Gabel kaufen will, muss ich ja wissen welche Größe der Gabelschaft haben muss. Wo messe ich, um mit den bezeichnungen 1 1/8" oder 1" oder 1 1/4" was anfangen zu können? Ist es der Aussendurchmesser des Gabelschaftes? der Innendurchmesser des Steuersatzes? der Innendurchmesser des Steuerrohres? blöde frage bestimmt, aber ich weiss es nicht!

thanx
j.


----------



## Manitou (14. Januar 2003)

Wenn du keine alte Gabel hast wo du den Schaft messen kannst, solltes du den Innendurchmesser des Steuersatzes messen!!!! 


Manitou


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin (14. Januar 2003)

1 1/8 Zoll = Innendurchmesser Steuerrohr

cya


----------



## manne (14. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Maddin _
> *1 1/8 Zoll = Innendurchmesser Steuerrohr
> 
> cya *



Falsch!!!
1 1/8 Zoll = 28,6mm bezieht sich auf den  GABELSCHAFTAUßENDURCHMESSER (über dem Konusbereich welcher auf 29,.. verdickt ist).
Der innere Durchmesser eines Rahmensteuerrohrs das für 1 1/8" Steuersätze und Gabeln geeignet ist beträgt afaik ca. 35mm.

MfG Manne


----------



## mahatma (14. Januar 2003)

-------------------1"-------1 1/8"-------1 1/4"

-Gabelschaftrohr:  25,4 mm  -  28,6 mm  -  31,0 mm

-----Gabelkonus:  26,4 mm  -  30,0 mm  -  33,0 mm

Steuerrohr innen:  30,2 mm  -  34,2 mm  -   37,9 mm


----------



## Hardyhart88 (26. Dezember 2019)

Was benötige ich für ein Steuersatz wenn ich die Maße von : steuerrohr-oben 44mm unten 49mm, Gabelschaft 28.6 mm habe?? Thx


----------



## sharky (26. Dezember 2019)

Schon wieder ein uralter thread der zu Weihnachten exhumiert wird 

Den Maßen die du angibst nach zu urteilen könnt es von den lagerschalen her ein semi integrierter sein. Ein link zum Rahmen und/oder bild vom steuerrohr würde Sicherheit geben. Da kannst passen auswählen wenn es ein semi integrierter (ZS) ist: https://www.chainreactioncycles.com...x3WF13eY9LxLeBuTo7z9bJTPX78dCLAgaAj7pEALw_wcB


----------



## memphis35 (26. Dezember 2019)

Oder 





						Sixpack Fire 2in1 Steuersatz ZS44/28,6 | EC49/40 und EC49/30 - black
					

Sixpack Fire 2in1 Steuersatz ZS44/28,6 | EC49/40 und EC49/30 - black




					www.bike24.at


----------

